

Ask HN: Help testing out my Rails deployment script - senthilnambi

Each time I deployed a Rails app it took hours on a clean install it took hours. Eventually I got fed up and wrote a bash script to automate the process. The script installs and configures:<p>Enterprise ruby
Rubygems
Rails 2.3.8
Sqlite3 package and gem
mysql package and gem
Passenger
Apache
Git
Capistrano<p>I wanted to get to a point where the end user can enter in couple basic info (where to install, db name etc) and the script automatically do everything else, which is exactly what the script does.<p>I've tested on five different vps and it works. Nevertheless I want to test it more. If anyone would like to spare about 30 mins to help me test the script that would be great.<p>All you need is a vps server and root access. In return I'll provide you with a license code good for 5 installs. I'll probably be writing Rails 3 install script pretty soon and I'd gladly share that with you as well.<p>Please email me at senthil196@gmail.com to get started.<p>Thanks guys.
======
senthilnambi
I've used sprinkle in the past when I first started out with Rails. It was way
too complex and broke too many times. One of the reason for ezror was to make
the process a lot simpler. ezror asks for just 6 things and it takes care of
the rest for you. Takes about 20-30mins tops.

------
bittersweet
A license code, are you going yo try and monetize this?

It's a tough market because you have things like sprinkle [1] that does
exactly the same.

1 <http://github.com/crafterm/sprinkle>

